# Evitar #ref Al Borrar Renglones De Una Hoja Filtrada



## Jimmbore (May 12, 2008)

Buenas tardes. Trataré de ser explícito.
Tengo un archivo compartido que se usa para llevar un control de las modificaciones hechas o pendientes de realizar, por lo que los usuarios le agregan o eliminan renglones. Hasta aquí no hay problemas.

Esta hoja tiene filtros para seleccionar solamente algunos renglones en específico y es aquí donde empiezan los problemas. 

Para agregar renglones generé una macro que tengo asignada a un botón y ésta funciona bien. En la columna A tengo una fórmula que genera un consecutivo y al agregar renglones la fórmula sigue funcionando. Como comenté, también hay que eliminar renglones cuando algún punto es concluido, pero como la hoja está filtrada, al eliminar el renglón por cualquier método, la fórmula del consecutivo manda el error #REF a partir del renglón que se elimina.

La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Qué fórmula puedo usar para que no se mande el error de referencia o de que forma puedo eliminar los renglones sin que se pierda la referencia de la celda anterior? Mi fórmula es demasiado simple: +A3+1 y así para cada renglón de la columna A. Si elimino el renglón 3 eliminando todo el renglón y subiendo los renglones inferiores manda como error +#¡REF!+1

Espero haber sido claro.....jajajaja....espero.


----------



## sailepaty (May 13, 2008)

Un par de opciones, 

A4 =DESREF(A4,-1,)+1

o

A4 =INDICE(A:A,FILA()-1)+1

Saludos


----------



## Greg Truby (May 13, 2008)

Ya veo que sailepaty ha ofrecido soluciones con OFFSET() y INDEX(ROW()), entonces ofreceré una usando un rango nombrado pero on dirección relativa, no fija:

Ubíquese en la celda A2.
Del menú (en inglés, adapte para español) Insert | Names > Define...
Como nombre ponga _LaCeldaArriba_
Y en la cajita de referencia ponga _=Hoja1!A1_
*sin signos de dólar *(que no ponga =hoja1!$A$1)
y obviamente cambiando "Hoja1" al nombre de la hoja suya.

Ahora en la celda con la fórmula usted puede ponder _=LaCeldaArriba + 1_
Ahora suprimir renglones no provocará un error de referencia.


----------



## galileogali (May 13, 2008)

Si bien mi preferida es la que propuso KaiLepaty, perdon SAILEPATY con Indice(A:A.....
ya que andaba por aca quise poner otra, obviamente llego tarde y la volatilidad de indirecto sera sumamente criticada, pero bueno, creo que funciona.....

=INDIRECTO(DIRECCION(FILA()-1;1))+1


----------



## sailepaty (May 14, 2008)

galileogali said:


> KaiLepaty


 

Saludos Gali


----------



## Jimmbore (May 29, 2008)

Pues muchas gracias a todos.  En realidad todos los procesos funcionaron adecuadamente, en particular el de sailepaty debido a que lo agregué a una macro que elimina renglones por medio de un botón y a funcionado bien -no sin batallar un poco para la "sintonía fina".ray:

De hecho, usé el método de la fórmula de Greg Truby mientras ajustaba mi macro. 

Gracias a todos, ha sido fabulosa su colaboración.

Saludos


----------

